# *** INA : CYLINDER HEAD PROGRAM - FERREA Valvetrain & Timing belt Kits ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** TOP END : 1.8T / 2.0T 20V Cylinder Head & Timing Belt Upgrade Program ****​
*
PSA : PLEASE USE THIS THREAD TO ASK ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE ON YOUR MIND.WE AT INA ENGINEERING PRIDE OURSELVES ON KNOWLEDGE SHARING.DO NOT HESITATE TO ASK.
*

*TIMING BELT PROGRAM​*








*BASIC KIT- PRICE: $199 USD + Shipping*


Gates Performance Timing Belt
INA 9A manual Timing Belt tensioner
M10 x 1.5 4140 Steel stud + locking hardware
OEM hydraulic tensioner housing sonic cleaned and media blasted
NTN Timing belt roller bearing.











*PREMIUM KIT- PRICE: $275 USD + Shipping (+145 for CAT Camgear)*


Contitech Timing Belt - 50
OEM Timing Belt tensioner 
OEM Timing Belt hydraulic assembly
OEM Timing Belt roller
Hepu UPDATED metal impeller Water pump
(2) Victor Reinz Camshaft seals
Contitech serpentine belt
3L Pentosin G12 Coolant:
CAT Adjustable camshaft gear (optional)










*MASTER KIT- PRICE: $339 USD + Shipping (+145 for CAT Camgear)*


Gates Performance Timing Belt
INA 9A manual Timing Belt tensioner
M10 x 1.5 4140 Steel stud + locking hardware
OEM hydraulic tensioner sonic cleaned and media blasted
NTN Timing belt roller bearing.
Hepu UPDATED metal impeller Water pump
(2) Victor Reinz Camshaft seals
Contitech serpentine belt
3L Pentosin G12 Coolant:
CAT Adjustable camshaft gear (optional)


*FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS​*









*STAGE 1 : BASIC - PRICE: $449 USD + Shipping*


(8) Ferrea F1554P 26.9mm Exhaust Valves
Gates Performance 150T Timing Belt 
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*STAGE 2 : PREMIUM - PRICE: $1139 USD + Shipping*


(8) Ferrea F1554P 26.9mm Exhaust Valves
(12) Ferrea S10055 Intake Valve springs 
(16) Ferrea S10056 Exhaust Valve springs (Dual on the exhaust)
(12) Ferrea SL1025 Valve spring seat locators
(16) Ferrea SL1026 Valve spring seat locators
(20) Ferrea E11031 Titanium retainers
Gates Performance 150T Timing Belt 
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*STAGE 3 : PROFESSIONAL - PRICE: $1599 USD + Shipping*


(8) Ferrea F1554P or F1555 +1mm oversized Exhaust Valves
(12) Ferrea F1556P or F1557 +1mm oversized Intake Valves 
(12) Ferrea S10055 Intake Valve springs 
(16) Ferrea S10056 Exhaust Valve springs (Dual on the exhaust)
(12) Ferrea SL1025 Valve spring seat locators
(16) Ferrea SL1026 Valve spring seat locators
(20) Ferrea E11031 Titanium retainers
Gates Performance 150T Timing Belt 
CAT Adjustable Camshaft gear
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*CYLINDER HEAD PROGRAM
The INA Engineering Inc. Cylinder Head Programs allows you the end user to have a hassle free experience when dealing with your cylinder head . We do all the work for you so that you dont have to.​*









********************************************************************************

*STAGE 1 : BASIC - PRICE: $999 USD + Shipping*
As basic as it gets. We simply rebuild your cylinder head back to OEM spec and upgrade the problematic exhaust valves with the best in the industry.
*Kit includes:*


Ultrasonic cleaned cylinder head cast
Replacement of worn valve guides
New valve seats cut
(8) Ferrea F1554P Exhaust Valves
(12) OEM Intake Valves
OEM Valve springs & retainers
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*STAGE 2 : PREMIUM- PRICE: $1899 USD + Shipping*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to simply increase both long term reliability of your high performance build as well as a few more digits on the RPM counter.
*Kit includes:*


Ultrasonic cleaned cylinder head cast
Replacement of worn valve guides
New valve seats cut
(8) Ferrea F1554P Exhaust Valves
(12) OEM Intake Valves
(12) Ferrea S10055 Intake Valve springs 
(16) Ferrea S10056 Exhaust Valve springs (Dual on the exhaust)
(12) Ferrea SL1025 Valve spring seat locators
(16) Ferrea SL1026 Valve spring seat locators
(20) Ferrea E11031 Titanium retainers
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*STAGE 3 : PROFESSIONAL - PRICE: $2199 USD + Shipping*
This is the complete cylinder head oem performance rebuild kit 
*Kit includes:*


Ultrasonic cleaned cylinder head cast
Replacement of worn valve guides
New valve seats cut
(8) Ferrea F1554P Exhaust Valves
(12) Ferrea F1556P Intake Valves 
(12) Ferrea S10055 Intake Valve springs 
(16) Ferrea S10056 Exhaust Valve springs (Dual on the exhaust)
(12) Ferrea SL1025 Valve spring seat locators
(16) Ferrea SL1026 Valve spring seat locators
(20) Ferrea E11031 Titanium retainers
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*STAGE 4 : MASTER KIT - PRICE: $4399 USD + Shipping (+1500 USD for Solid Lifter Kit)*
It does not get more insane than this. CNC Ports , oversized valves , cams of your choice...the sky is the really the limit here!
*Kit includes:*


Ultrasonic cleaned cylinder head cast
Replacement of worn valve guides
INA Engineering CNC Ported / Machined Finished Ports
24% Increase in Flow at Intake Valves
17% Increase in Flow at Exhaust Valves
4 Angle Inlet Valve Machining
3 Angle & Radius Exhaust Valve Maching
Valves are Lapped into Cylinder Head ( New seats are installed for +1mm Valves )
Knife Edged Port Divider
(8) Ferrea F1555P +1mm oversized Exhaust Valves
(12) Ferrea F1557P +1mm oversized Intake Valves 
(12) Ferrea S10055 Intake Valve springs 
(16) Ferrea S10056 Exhaust Valve springs (Dual on the exhaust)
(12) Ferrea SL1025 Valve spring seat locators
(16) Ferrea SL1026 Valve spring seat locators
(20) Ferrea E11031 Titanium retainers
(2) Camshaft seals 
(20) Valve seals


*
********************************************************************************









CAT CAMS ARE NOW AVAILABLE IN THE FOLLOWING CONFIGURATIONS:



* CAT 3651 - 245 / 262°
* CAT 3652 - 267 / 280°
* CAT 3653 - 239 / 245°
* CAT 3658 - 267 / 262°


AND A FEW SOLID LIFTER SET UPS.
CAST HYDRO price : $629US + SHIPPING
BILLET HYDRO price : $799US + SHIPPING
BILLET MECHANICAL price : $899S + SHIPPING

********************************************************************************
*


We will be updating this more as time goes on but please feel free to ask away.

Please feel free to Email US |  Facebook US or PM US with Any questions or comments you may have.
Thank You,
Issam Abed​


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

onelightmind said:


> I want one.


Replied to your email Alex :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

does the blue belt give you more miles then the OEM before required changes?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> does the blue belt give you more miles then the OEM before required changes?


Yes it does.
With 3X more rigidity in the belt structure it most certainly surpasses OEM expectations.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup: 
All orders shipped this afternoon via DHL express


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

